# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الرد على عبد الله رمضان موسى بشأن إباحته للفيديو

## عبد الرحمن يحيى

صدرت حديثا الطبعة الرابعة من كتاب الفيديو الإسلامي لناصر الفهد و المطبوع بمصر تحت عنوان ( تصوير المشايخ بالفيديو لا يجوز ) و تقدمة هذه الطبعة الرابعة فيها رد على عبد الله رمضان موسى في إباحته للتصاوير المتحركة . و هو يباع بمكتبة أبي بكر الصديق بدرب الأتراك / الأزهر / القاهرة .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ... و تقدمة هذه الطبعة الرابعة فيها رد على عبد الله رمضان موسى في إباحته للتصاوير المتحركة . و هو يباع بمكتبة أبي بكر الصديق بدرب الأتراك / الأزهر / القاهرة .


هل تقصد التصاوير المتحركة أم الرسوم المتحركة كميكى ماوس؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن يحيى

> هل تقصد التصاوير المتحركة أم الرسوم المتحركة كميكى ماوس؟


التصاوير المتحركة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> و تقدمة هذه الطبعة الرابعة فيها رد على عبد الله رمضان موسى في إباحته للتصاوير المتحركة . و هو يباع بمكتبة أبي بكر الصديق بدرب الأتراك / الأزهر / القاهرة .


جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ عبد الرحمن .
وللعلم مقدمة هذه الطبعة والرد ليس بقلم الشيخ ناصر الفهد - فك الله أسره - إنما هي بقلم الناشر قيم مكتبة أسد السنة بالقاهرة ، ولا أعرف اسمه .
وقد اشتريت من مكتبة أبي بكر الصديق تلك ثلاثة رسائل متصلة بعضها ببعض وهي :
1- (( تصوير المشايخ بالفيديو لا يجوز )) ، وهو عبارة عن كتاب (( الفيديو الإسلامي )) للشيخ ناصر بن حمد الفهد ، قدم له الناشر - مكتبة أسد السنة بالقاهرة - بمقدمة قديمة ثم مقدمة الطبعة الرابعة تلك التي فيها الرد على الشيخ عبد الله رمضان ، وفيها تعليقات كثيرة للناشر يميزها بكتابة كلمة (الناشر) عند نهاية الحاشية، والرسالة بالمقدمات في طبعتها الرابعة في 64 صفحة.
2- (( الرد العلمي على من أجاز ظهور المشايخ في الفضائيات واحتج بفتوى الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني ونقله عن العلامة الألباني )) كتبه أبو نوران حامد بن عبد الحميد - الناشر مكتبة أحمد بن حنبل - القاهرة ، والرسالة تقع في 24 صفحة.
3- (( حكم تصوير المشايخ بالفيديو في ضوء الحقائق العلمية الحديثة )) ويتضمن التعقيب على الكتابين السابقين من تأليف الشيخ عبد الله رمضان موسى ، طبع الأثرية للتراث . ويقع في 72 صفحة .
رزقنا الله وإياكم العلم النافع .

----------


## عبد الرحمن يحيى

> والرسالة بالمقدمات في طبعتها الرابعة في 64 صفحة.
> 
> 
> 3- (( حكم تصوير المشايخ بالفيديو في ضوء الحقائق العلمية الحديثة )) ويتضمن التعقيب على الكتابين السابقين


بل رحمك الله الرسالة في طبعتها الرابعة تجيء في ست و سبعين صفحة ؛ ولكن ترقيم (( تقدمة الناشر الجديدة )) لم يدخل في الترقيم العام .

كذلك فإن هذه المقدمة من الناشر للطبعة الرابعة هي رد على عبد الله رمضان موسى و متأخرة عن كتابه المذكور (( حكم تصوير ..... في ضوء الحقائق العلمية الحديثة )) .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بل رحمك الله الرسالة في طبعتها الرابعة تجيء في ست و سبعين صفحة ؛ ولكن ترقيم (( تقدمة الناشر الجديدة )) لم يدخل في الترقيم العام .
> 
> كذلك فإن هذه المقدمة من الناشر للطبعة الرابعة هي رد على عبد الله رمضان موسى و متأخرة عن كتابه المذكور (( حكم تصوير ..... في ضوء الحقائق العلمية الحديثة )) .


نعم أحسنت بارك الله فيك .
وظننت أن أمر مقدمة الطبعة الرابعة لكتاب الشيخ ناصر الفهد وأنها متأخرة على كتاب الشيخ عبد الله رمضان مفهوم من الكلام فهي رد عليه .
جزاك الله خيرًا ، وبارك فيك .

----------


## عبد الرحمن يحيى

زادك الله خلقا و أدبا و علما .

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام عليكم ...هل من فاعل خير يتطوع بتصوير تلك الكتب المذكورة فهي في حكم المفقود عندنا في الجزائر..

----------


## ابوعبد الرحمن السلفى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله  بركاته 
أرجو تصوير مقدمة الناشر للطبعة الرابعة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عالي السند

الموضوع خلافي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخ عبد الرحمن .
> وللعلم مقدمة هذه الطبعة والرد ليس بقلم الشيخ ناصر الفهد - فك الله أسره - إنما هي بقلم الناشر قيم مكتبة أسد السنة بالقاهرة ، ولا أعرف اسمه .
> وقد اشتريت من مكتبة أبي بكر الصديق تلك ثلاثة رسائل متصلة بعضها ببعض وهي :
> 1- (( تصوير المشايخ بالفيديو لا يجوز )) ، وهو عبارة عن كتاب (( الفيديو الإسلامي )) للشيخ ناصر بن حمد الفهد ، قدم له الناشر - مكتبة أسد السنة بالقاهرة - بمقدمة قديمة ثم مقدمة الطبعة الرابعة تلك التي فيها الرد على الشيخ عبد الله رمضان ، وفيها تعليقات كثيرة للناشر يميزها بكتابة كلمة (الناشر) عند نهاية الحاشية، والرسالة بالمقدمات في طبعتها الرابعة في 64 صفحة.
> 2- (( الرد العلمي على من أجاز ظهور المشايخ في الفضائيات واحتج بفتوى الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني ونقله عن العلامة الألباني )) كتبه أبو نوران حامد بن عبد الحميد - الناشر مكتبة أحمد بن حنبل - القاهرة ، والرسالة تقع في 24 صفحة.
> 3- (( حكم تصوير المشايخ بالفيديو في ضوء الحقائق العلمية الحديثة )) ويتضمن التعقيب على الكتابين السابقين من تأليف الشيخ عبد الله رمضان موسى ، طبع الأثرية للتراث . ويقع في 72 صفحة .
> رزقنا الله وإياكم العلم النافع .


وقد حصلت على تلك الرسائل ، وأرى قوة كلام عبد الله رمضان موسى على راديه.
وبالمناسبة : اسم عبد الله رمضان موسى اسم مستعار !

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام عليكم ...هل من فاعل خير يتطوع بتصوير تلك الكتب المذكورة فهي في حكم المفقود عندنا في الجزائر..

----------


## ابنةالاسلام٦٦

> السلام عليكم ...هل من فاعل خير يتطوع بتصوير تلك الكتب المذكورة فهي في حكم المفقود عندنا في الجزائر..


كتاب الرد العلمى لأبى نوران 
https://www.quranicthought.com/ar/bo...-%d9%81%d9%8a/

كتاب الفيديو الاسلامى لناصر الحمد 
https://www.quranicthought.com/books...1%D9%87%D8%AF/

كتاب تهذيب فتنة تصوير العلماء و ظهورها على شاشات التلفاز لابى زر القلمونى 
https://www.abuzaralqalamoni.com/201...ر-في-ال/


كل هذه الكتب تستطيع ان تحملهاpdf من هذه الروابط .. نفعكم الله بما تعلمتم و هداكم الى سواء السبيل

----------

